

A Better You in 10 Minutes: iOS’s Top 4 News Readers - allenleein
https://medium.com/trigger-news/a-news-reader-to-call-your-own-3ebc1ef4b0d

======
vmelnik
Nice post! It's not about news especially ... but I love
[https://feedbin.com/](https://feedbin.com/) in combination with
[http://reederapp.com/](http://reederapp.com/) for iOS.

